# Bunny Safe House Plants?



## Tauntz (Mar 2, 2013)

Just wondering if there is a list of safe house plants for bunnies? I know on several sites there is a list of safe plants for birds but not sure about the bunnies. Also, is there a list of toxic plants to avoid & what to do should your bunny ingest an unsafe plant? Thanks for any assistance with this as I am a worry wart! Try to always think ahead to avoid problems & be prepared should a problem arise if possible. Want a bunny-proof/safe home!


----------



## LakeCondo (Mar 2, 2013)

Any plant that's safe for rabbits probably will be eaten. I would cater to that by growing wheat grass flats for them.


----------



## Tauntz (Mar 2, 2013)

Thank you for the suggestion! Great idea, think I will! But also I need to know that any decorative house plants that I have are safe should one of my buns chew on it. I love houseplants but buy them with my birds' safety in mind & thought it would be good to be sure they are all safe for the buns as well. I will either give any unsafe plants to friends without pets or if I truly can't part with them put them in an off limits room so the bunnies can't get to them. Thank you!


----------



## Tauntz (Mar 2, 2013)

Most of my houseplants are African violets, orchid, aloe vera (I keep for burns) & Jade plants at this time. As spring gets closer would like to add a plant or two! lol


----------



## missyscove (Mar 2, 2013)

Off that list I can teel you that aloe vera is toxic to most animals (including humans, I can't figure out why people buy those drinks) if ingested. It can cause vomiting and diarrhea in dogs and cats and I'd presume GI signs in rabbits (although rabbits are physiologically incapable of vomiting.)


----------



## Tauntz (Mar 2, 2013)

Thanks so much! I usually keep the aloe outside during the spring & summer but bring it in in the winter months. Now I will definitely move it to a different room that the bunnies will not have access. Would get rid of it but it is so good for burns & some other external uses on humans. I use it allot with burns.


----------



## missyscove (Mar 2, 2013)

The only plants my rabbits have access to are ones I've grown specifically for them to eat. The only other plants I own are a tiny rosebush (which I do believe is actually safe should they stumble across it) and a very tiny succulent that lives on my windowsill where the bunnies can't reach it.


----------



## LakeCondo (Mar 2, 2013)

The best way to check out a plant is to do an online search using its scientific name and 'toxicity rabbits'


----------



## JBun (Mar 2, 2013)

Here are a some poisonous plant lists.

http://www.3bunnies.org/poisonous_plants.htm
http://www.3bunnies.org/feeding.htm#toxics
http://www.serenataflowers.com/Poisonous-Flowers-and-Plants
http://adoptarabbit.org/articles/toxic.html


----------



## Tauntz (Mar 2, 2013)

Oh, thank you all!!! Will print out the lists! I will also pass along the lists to my local plant place! I did provide them with a list of safe/unsafe plants for birds. They like to go the extra mile & help people who are concerned about plants & their pets.


----------

